# Cant install .cab .sis on Nokia E61



## nashsaint (Jun 25, 2006)

Hi,

I just bought this nokia E61. I bought softwares online for S60 series and tried to install but it failed. The error says "No program associated with this file type." The file extensions are .sis and .cab. 

Any help is much appreciated.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

copy the cab onto the e61 and run it from there.


----------



## nashsaint (Jun 25, 2006)

that's exactly what i did .


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hrmmm try this -

If on a PC - connect your Nokia E61 to the PC (I assume you have installed PC suite which comes on the install CD)
Double click on the SIS package
Accept the SIS package on your device.


----------

